# H&K USP Compact / Taurus PT-145 Side By Side



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll throw in another compare and contrast for visual refrence for anyone considering one of these two. I posted this on another Taurus Forum too.

They both fit my High Noon Bare Asset...lucky me I didn't have to buy 2 holsters  . The USP Compact .40/.357 sig is a significant hunk of metal though compared to the PT-145 .45. The PT-145 holds 10+1, the USP Compact can get 12 or 13 +1 depending. USP-c is DA/SA (Variant 1), PT-145 is DOA, Taurus switched the PT-145 in February or March to SAO with double strike capability (like their award winning 24/7 line) and put Heine 2 dot sights on them, I got lucky and found a brand new DOA version on clearance for $309. The USP I bought off a co-worker who didn't like it, unfortunately H&K's warranty only extends to the original buyer, Taurus has a lifetime Warranty that follows the piece, not the owner. Haven't had any problems with either one though.

I picked up the the PT-145 Millenium Pro for CCW after a few years of loving my USP Compact, but boy does it seem big now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice rightup and nice guns


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice write up!! I'll tell you what the USP gets considerbly 'smaller' feeling with the flat floor plates on the mags....just my $.02


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

How 'bout a "shooting" comparison. Does the Taurus jump significantly more than the HK? How does accuracy compare? You know...all that stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Shooting Comparison

I'm still getting used to shooting .45, only 250 rounds, probably another 200 this weekend, so I would say that I'm still more accurate with the H&K, but I'm coming around. Muzzle flip between the .40 and .357 Sig barrels of the USP-c isn't _that_ much different. The .357 is a quicker recoil but not harsh, _over-all_ perceived recoil BTW .357 sig and .40 seems to be comparable, just snappier with the .357 sig, but not like the difference between .40 and .45. Now the biggest difference between the actual two guns (not caliber barrels) is getting the long DAO trigger pull down on the PT-145. I wanted a DAO because I trust myself more with it in a stressfull situation, than say a 1911, when the adrenaline is running high and the fine motor skills go out the window and maybe the finger slips inside the trigger guard before you mean too, I also don't want to have to deal with switching the safety off (or remembering to) under the same conditions, want to be able to grab it and go...unfortunaletly the newer PT-145's are SAO like a 1911, so I opted for the older one. With the PT-145 it's a long smooth pull but not a tough pull (couldn't tell you how many pounds, maybe 6 or so), now the first DA pull on the USP is kinda tough/harsh, but it lets you know you're about to be in business and double check yourself before it jumps into SA (unless you pre-cock it and carry in condition one). There is a bit of take-up on all three PT-145 DAO, USP DA & SA. I did have to adjust to shooting .45 because the recoil was "bigger", but it's not like shooting a hand cannon. I found that I kinda had to hang on to the gun more than the larger heavier USP-c, but nothing that was uncontrollable it took me ~100 rounds and I was on track, and I attribute this mainly to switching calibers and getting used to .45. I will say that the compact .45 recoil is a bit more "jumpy" and less "pushy" than a full-sized .45 (was another H&K USP) that I had shot previously, probably due to the lack of weight to slow the momentum of the recoil, but you trade that for concealability.

Hope this helps, I'm certainly not as experienced shooting and relating it as others are on here.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Keep us informed.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have the PT145 MillPro in 45 and the USPc in 40. Either one of them is as accurate as the other. I bought the 145 first for $285 about two months ago (maybe more). I just bought the USPc in 40 a couple of weeks ago. I like both guns equally. (I do prefer my fullsized USP Tactical over both, but it's a tad big to carry concealed) My wife doesn't even know that I'm carrying when I carry the Taurus. I haven't carried the USPc yet, but they both fit my Galco Fletch right well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, appreciate the info - glad your Taurus is working out for ya


----------

